

Start your Scala Restfull Api with asynchronous back end and swagger in minutes - cdiniz
https://www.typesafe.com/activator/template/spray-slick-swagger

======
cdiniz
[https://github.com/cdiniz/spray-slick-
swagger#master](https://github.com/cdiniz/spray-slick-swagger#master)

